# Mighty Bright Light?



## MineKinder (Jan 5, 2009)

Hello!

NOOO, I don't have my Kindle yet- but I am getting ready for her. And I was wondering, is the Mighty Light bulky, for travel use, airplanes, etc?
Is is awkward to use, with a Oberon Kindle cover?

As opposed to the not as refined looking,  M-Edge cover with M-Edge light, that fits inside?

Thank you in advance, for your advise!


----------



## RB (Nov 17, 2008)

I LOVE the mighty bright light!  Have used one for a year or so now, and bought them for my Mom and Sisters who read a lot also.  It was by far the brightest of the booklights that I have purchased over the years, and the batteries seem to last longer too.  We all purchased Kindle's about 2 months ago, don't have the oberon cover (yet) but have used the mighty bright with the cover that comes with the kindle as well as some journal covers that we made into kindle covers, and it works great on all of them...
Good Luck!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Although the light I use the most with my Kindle is my lightwedge, I also have the Mighty Bright and it's not a bulky light at all.

Betsy


----------



## love2read (Nov 23, 2008)

Make sure to get the Mighty Bright Flex Light 2. It was two bulbs and therefore both a brighter and lower light option. The one sold at Borders and Amazon are the right kind. I have also looked at them in Barnes and Noble but I don't think they are kind with 2 brightness options. I have loved having the capability to change the brightness of the light. It is really lightweight and easy to clip onto any cover. It takes 3 triple A batteries. I use rechargable batteries in mine. 

I have had my Mighty Bright from the start and use it almost every night. 

A lot of people use the light wedge and prefer that. I have tried it but don't like the added weight and for reading in bed I don't like trying to hold it with my Kindle as much. (Just my own personal choice).

Lynn M


----------



## bernilynn (Nov 22, 2008)

I also use the Mighty Bright and love it.  It works perfectly with my Oberon cover.


----------



## meljackson (Nov 19, 2008)

I got two of these when they were buy one/get one at our local Waldenbooks. They are perfect in my opinion. Everyone has been trying to take my spare from me but I hid it in case I need it later. I love that there are two settings. 

Melissa


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

love2read said:


> Make sure to get the Mighty Bright Flex Light 2. It was two bulbs and therefore both a brighter and lower light option. The one sold at Borders and Amazon are the right kind. I have also looked at them in Barnes and Noble but I don't think they are kind with 2 brightness options. I have loved having the capability to change the brightness of the light. It is really lightweight and easy to clip onto any cover. It takes 3 triple A batteries. I use rechargable batteries in mine.
> 
> I have had my Mighty Bright from the start and use it almost every night.
> 
> ...


*The B&N one has the two brightness options )

It's fantastic with the Oberon...light enough for it and it doesn't "mar" the leather. I find it a great light as the neck is long enough so that you can position it so there is no glare...you can't go wrong with it )*


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

I use a headlamp for reading at night. You can buy them at any backpacking/camping/sports store. They vary in price and features. I like the headlamps because you can use them anywere, they allow you to use both of your hands, and I don't have to clip it onto my Oberon. And I car camp and backpack so I have them handy. I use it when I am grilling at night and need a bit more light. I use it during power outages. Living in an apartment complex it came in really handy. I could carry bags of ice up stairs without any problems using the headlamp.

I prefer mine not to have a battery pack on the back (they are uncomfortable for reading when you are laying down).

http://www.rei.com/search?query=headlamps


----------



## MeganW (Dec 28, 2008)

ProfCrash said:


> I use a headlamp for reading at night. You can buy them at any backpacking/camping/sports store. They vary in price and features. I like the headlamps because you can use them anywere, they allow you to use both of your hands, and I don't have to clip it onto my Oberon. And I car camp and backpack so I have them handy. I use it when I am grilling at night and need a bit more light. I use it during power outages. Living in an apartment complex it came in really handy. I could carry bags of ice up stairs without any problems using the headlamp.
> 
> I prefer mine not to have a battery pack on the back (they are uncomfortable for reading when you are laying down).
> 
> http://www.rei.com/search?query=headlamps


I asked for and received an LED headlamp for my b-day just so that I could use it to read in bed. It's great to be able to read hands-free, and to not have to worry about the book light sliding around while it's clipped onto a book (still waiting for my Kindle to arrive -- not set to ship until at least February 27). Also, I found the Mighty Bright Book Light, which I used pre-headlamp, to be pretty annoying. The neck and lamp part would always flop over to one side after a few minutes of reading, and it drove me nuts.


----------



## Lizzy (Nov 26, 2008)

MineKinder said:


> Hello!
> 
> NOOO, I don't have my Kindle yet- but I am getting ready for her. And I was wondering, is the Mighty Light bulky, for travel use, airplanes, etc?
> Is is awkward to use, with a Oberon Kindle cover?
> ...


I use the Mighty Bright Light and also have this which the light, the usb cable and headphones and charger fit right into just great. You can also put batteries in the meshed zip compartment. It works well with the regular cover so i guess it would work with about any cover.

Case Logic HDC-1 Medium EVA External Hard Drive Case (Black)


----------



## TM (Nov 25, 2008)

I have the Mighty Bright and it works great for me (just have the stanard cover). it is not bulky. I have a small to medium sized hobo purse which I often use - i can put mt Kindle, the mighty Bright easily in the purse along with all my other stuff with no porblems at all


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

I love my Mighy Bright and I have a small makeup bag that I use to carry the light in my purse so that I can have the light with me at all times.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

Mighty Bright 2 light is great, love it


----------

